
The Largest Export of Every Country in the World - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/the-top-export-of-every-country-in-the-world/
======
fpoling
Such a nice map! I was surprised that for Sweden and Belarus the biggest
export was fuel as the countries are not known for fossil fuel reserves. But
they export a lot of refined petroleum products from oil they got from Norway
and Russia.

------
masonic
Blogspam of

[http://www.visualcapitalist.com/giant-map-top-export-
every-c...](http://www.visualcapitalist.com/giant-map-top-export-every-
country/)

